# Poland's Monsanto action lays 1000s of dead bees on Govt



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Poland's Monsanto action lays 1000s of dead bees on Govt
Steps

Poland&#8217;s Monsanto action lays 1000s of dead bees on Govt steps Â« Food Freedom News

On March 15, over 1,500 beekeepers and their allies marched thru the streets of Warsaw, depositing thousands of dead bees on the steps of the Ministry of Agriculture, in protest of genetically modified foods and their requisite pesticides which are killing bees, moths and other agriculturally-beneficial insects around the globe.

Later that day the Minister of Agriculture, Marek Sawicki, announced plans to ban MON810, which has become ineffective at deterring pests in the US.

GM crops and the pesticides used with them have led to a host of problems (itemized here), including the development of new pathogens. One is associated with spontaneous abortion in cattle and another is responsible for massive methane foaming on manure lagoons which explode, killing thousands of animals in the US since 2001.

The Polish Beekeepers Association organized the protest, joining forces with International Coalition to Protect the Polish Countryside (ICPPC) and the Coalition for a GMO Free Poland. Targeting Monsantoâs MON810 GM corn in particular, they also called for a complete ban on all GM crops and harmful pesticides.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Hope those beekeeps succeed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> GM crops and the pesticides used with them have led to a host of problems (itemized here), including the development of new pathogens.* One is associated with spontaneous abortion in cattle *and another is responsible for massive methane foaming on manure lagoons which explode, killing thousands of animals in the US since 2001.


LMAO

Have you ever READ Huber's *farce* of a "study"

He makes totally false assumptions and claims that are simply outright lies
Recycling *old propaganda* doesn't help your cause seem more credible


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LMAO
> 
> Have you ever READ Huber's *farce* of a "study"
> 
> ...


Oh brother. Here comes the neocon thought police.


----------

